# Kents Misfires?



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

How many of you guys have had problems with Kent's Fasteel misfiring?
I've never personally had this happen but have read reports of the shells either not firing or wads getting stuck in the barrel.

I know a lot of guys hate them, but a lot of guys love them too.

I'm thinking about picking up a case. Cabelas has the 3" shells for $130 a case right now.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot a lot of Kent 2 3/4" #4 shells each season. Never had a problem...yet. Now I might have just jinxed myself though!
R


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I personally havent had a problem with them. But I dont buy more shells than I need for waterfowling so they dont sit all year long with moisture wreaking havoc on them. Im not sure what situation the complaints were, but I wonder if they were shells that have been drenched in the marsh and then they tried to use them after the water ruined the powder?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've probably shot 10 boxes or so of them and never had it happen.

R,
They've got cases of the 2 3/4" #4's for $110 a case. Pretty good deal.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

It might just be the gun. My mossberg 835 will not fire Remingtons at all. I was very upset when I found this out while hunting. I did a search on them and come to find out, it was a piece in my gun that needed to be sprayed out with a type of gun cleaner. The Remingtons have a little harder of a primer so my firing pin would not hit hard enough if I didn't clean out this part. Kents, from what I hear, patterns and fires great.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Interesting you say this. I've shot Kents for years, and I've never had issues with them until last season. My gun was misfiring all over the place. (Atleast I thought it was my gun.) I was concerned that my gun's firing pin was weak and not striking the primer properly. To test it, I purchased a different brand, I believe it was Black Cloud. I shot the whole box without one misfire. So, I took the Kents shells, and switched guns only to get the same result. Misfires.

I will add however, I purchased a whole case of Kents steel, and at this point, I was at the bottom of the case, and the shells were getting old. Probably near 5 years old at this point at least. I chalked it up to just old shells, and I will shoot Kents again and give them another go, but if the problem persists I'll be done quickly. 

Side note: That Black Cloud was some awesome ammo. I shot it at snow geese and it pounded them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the Kent all purpose steel loads better than the Faststeel. For the money, and what you get I would rather shoot Federals, and for $99 case + free shipping you can't beat it.
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/37-a ... --1-1-4-oz


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I shot those Federals a lot late last season when Sportsmans had them for $9.99 a box. They killed the birds just fine, but most shots were over decoys within 15 yards. 

Rogers definately has the better deals on ammo, but I'm looking at Cabelas since I have a $50 rebate to spend. Of course I may find something else to use it on at the Great Outdoor Days this weekend. They've got a 6 pack of BigFoots for $130 that I've had my eye on.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have always had good luck with the Kent's. I, like fowlmouth, shoot the Federal's though because they shoot just as good and cost less.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Swaner said:


> I shot those Federals a lot late last season when Sportsmans had them for $9.99 a box. They killed the birds just fine, but most shots were over decoys within 15 yards.
> 
> Rogers definately has the better deals on ammo, but I'm looking at Cabelas since I have a $50 rebate to spend. Of course I may find something else to use it on at the Great Outdoor Days this weekend. They've got a 6 pack of BigFoots for $130 that I've had my eye on.


Better get there at opening. Everyone I talk to are going for the Big Foots.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I have and do shot Kent fast steel loads I like the 3" #3 for ducks and the 3 1/2" #1 1oz 9/16th for geese, no problems, I have shot the federals but in my browning years back I had problems with the federals after firing the would swell and getting stuck in the breach I haven't shot them since.

I did shoot the hevi metal loads from hevi shot last year for geese, I like the combination of steel and hevi shot which is tungsten in irregular sizes so it more or less a duplex load. The patterns where awesome on paper at 50 yards and performed equally well in the field.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I like federal the best than kents, I wont shoot xperts anymore due to miss fires and wads getting stuck and watching barrels get blown up while shooting them.


----------



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

I have shot Kent for years as well. With that said if I see a good deal on another brand I've bought it. I've never noticed a big difference in the "cheap" ammunitions. This year I'm going to spend a few extra bucks and try a case of Hevi-shot. If it doesn't make a difference, at least I'll know.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The biggest complaint I have with Kents is the brass seems to rust quicker than any other brand. I like Estates the best out of all the shells on the market, just harder to find these days. I think Gallensons still has them.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The biggest complaint I have with Kents is the brass seems to rust quicker than any other brand. I like Estates the best out of all the shells on the market, just harder to find these days. I think Gallensons still has them.


I forgot about the rust issue. I always hated that about Kents. 
We used to buy the Estates for $7.50 a box from this pawn shop in Ogden. 
I can't find them anymore though. I really liked those.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gallensons was stripped of good shotshells when I was in there about two weeks ago. They are really hit and miss with ammo IMO


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Kents have been a decent shell for me when I've found the price being right. Buying a case is questionable unless you have a climatized place to store them.
I'd rather shoot Federals when I can get them.
Winchesters have been way too inconsistent. Shorter (like 1/8") shorter and all kinds of extra room for more shot. I've sounded like a baby rattle when I've had my pockets full of Winchester Experts in my pockets setting up dekes or walking out to a spot. They've shot clean and I've not had any problems with them, but..........again, pretty inconsistent when it comes to quality and quality control.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

I used to shoot Kent Fasteel 3" usually in 2s and 4s almost exclusively and never had a problem with them. Lately, as I know have 4 kids who hunt, I've started buying ammo based more on price and shoot a lot of Winchesters. I've never had a misfire with those either, but I don't believe they pattern quite as well for me as the Kents. I stay away from Federals after having 3 duds in one box last year. I totally lost confidence and won't buy them at any price. Probably just a fluke, one bad run, whaterver, but again, it's hard to have confidence with that many misfires. Also, I don't believe it was just my gun, as someone mentioned earlier. I agree that can be an issue, especially in cold weather, but the weather was warm when I had my problem and the primers on all three shells were hit hard (nice deep indentation) on all three.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting to hear about everyone's likes and dislikes are and they appear not to be too consistent. 
Probably boils down to what works best for you and your gun.
With my misfires, this give me feedback about lubrication. I've noticed that If I've had any misfires that I've probably lubed things up too much and make some adjustments. 
I've been careful to avoid oiling up the trigger and firing mechanism on many of the guns I own especially the Nova I sold off. Too much and it was guarenteed that it wouldn't fire, no matter what shell I used.
I wiped it clean but used no lube and it seemed to appreciate it much better though. Nary a problem if I was careful. The Nova hasn't been the only gun that's given me fits over the years though. My Baretta 9mm from the Baretta 9mm years from a long ways back wouldn't fire a single shell when it got icey outside and I wasn't careful cleaning it.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Another quick addition. 
Although I like to support local stores and do so when I can, I do like the internet order (not mail order any more) options with Rogers or Graf and Son's. They have some screaming deals from time to time that are hard to beat and the free shipping is as cheap as shipping gets.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've shot a lot of Kents and never had a problem but it's true that they aren't waterproof AT ALL. They are a great shell but if they get wet at all you will have problems with them. I keep mine in a ziplock bag in my waterproof blind bag and so far I've never had a misfire.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My biggest reason for misfires is the bolt release on my SBE. If you hit that thing and dont realize it, you have to quickly cycle your action again before you can fire. I have missed several birds due to that little mistake


----------

